# ESTP so well rounded



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

Why is it estps always seem effortless and well rounded?


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

Do u guys have insecurities?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My ESTP daughter has three weaknesses I have identified she hates when I accidentally insult her intelligence, like telling her not to do something very obvious or something, she seriously gets annoyed. The other thing she hates when I assume her stance or version. One day I was just on a motherly tangent on her not respecting me apparently that was the wrong word because she literally went to tears (this is not a girl that goes to tears like ever) and I was baffled trying to figure out what in the world I said to upset her. She said you assumed I do not respect you, and I respect you more then most people, it bothers me you would even think that (so making assumptions off of what i think she thinks really bugged her) to be fair I should have said inconsiderate she was being inconsiderate. And 3rd I would say that appearance is a ridiculous emphasis. She talks about that crap so much I am pretty sure if a peer insulted her appearance it would really bug her ego. 

Anyways outside those things you are right one would be hard pressed to find many things that upset or unravel an ESTP they are VERY resilient types and combat it with playfulness.

You wanna know at least one ESTPs weakness tho outside the things I listed above. Biggest slob like ever. Like if one is on a mission to see how fast they can destroy a room, and to test product wear and tear I would think it would be them.


----------



## SpunkYou (Aug 15, 2015)

Cinnamon83 said:


> My ESTP daughter has three weaknesses I have identified she hates when I accidentally insult her intelligence, like telling her not to do something very obvious or something, she seriously gets annoyed. The other thing she hates when I assume her stance or version. One day I was just on a motherly tangent on her not respecting me apparently that was the wrong word because she literally went to tears (this is not a girl that goes to tears like ever) and I was baffled trying to figure out what in the world I said to upset her. She said you assumed I do not respect you, and I respect you more then most people, it bothers me you would even think that (so making assumptions off of what i think she thinks really bugged her) to be fair I should have said inconsiderate she was being inconsiderate. And 3rd I would say that appearance is a ridiculous emphasis. She talks about that crap so much I am pretty sure if a peer insulted her appearance it would really bug her ego.
> 
> Anyways outside those things you are right one would be hard pressed to find many things that upset or unravel an ESTP they are VERY resilient types and combat it with playfulness.
> 
> You wanna know at least one ESTPs weakness tho outside the things I listed above. Biggest slob like ever. Like if one is on a mission to see how fast they can destroy a room, and to test product wear and tear I would think it would be them.


My dad is ESTJ and that's his only complaint about me. I tear things up! As soon as I sit at a desk all my stuff is all over the table, I leave the room/house like a cyclone, and my car has so many dings. I have rope tied onto the front. Lol my dad curses me when he sees my phone w/o a case.


----------



## SpunkYou (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm a mess! 

I will say, however, people always tell me I seem like I have it altogether and I am super confident. 

Insecurities:
- I will not be able to do something, or I won't be good at it.
- I like being good at everything, like instantly. If I'm not I get pissed and quit or conquer it.
- Not being recognized or heard out.


----------



## tingeling (Nov 14, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> You wanna know at least one ESTPs weakness tho outside the things I listed above. Biggest slob like ever. Like if one is on a mission to see how fast they can destroy a room, and to test product wear and tear I would think it would be them.


lol, I have to agree to that!
For a while ago I throwed away a tapebit in the bucket when a ESTP throwed it on table, but next time I'll throw it back to her, I am not cleaning up after her.


----------

